# Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter



## dugbork (3. November 2013)

*Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Hallo,

Haber mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Notebook gegönnt. Und zwar das Acer Aspire V5 - 573G.
Doch irgendwie habe ich ein Problem damit. Und zwar hängt sich das Acer ziemlich oft so für 30 - 60 Sekunden auf und läuft danach ganz normal weiter. Hab schon gegoogelt. Aber alles was ich gefunden habe war nicht wirklich hilfereich. Drum frag ich euch hier nach Hilfe.

mfg
dugbork

PS: Hier noch die genaue Daten des Notebooks

Intel Core I7-4500U 1,8GHz
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 4GB
8GB DDR3 L Memory RAM
1TB HDD WDC WD10SPCX-22HWST0
Windows 8 64-bit


----------



## iTzZent (3. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Hast sicherlich den neusten Grafikkartentreiber drauf, nehme ich mal an. Eine Nvidia Karten haben Probleme mit Nvidia Treibern die nach der Version 314.21 erschienen sind. Ich hatte mit meiner GTX570M das gleiche Problem, habe ihr dann ein neueres vBios verpasst (das einer baugleichen GTX670M), und die HDMI Soundkarte deaktiviert. Seit dem gings eigentlich. Nach dem vBios ging es auch realtiv gut, da waren die Freezes nur minimal... aber nun gibt es keine Probleme mehr.

Ich hatte dies bezüglich bei Computerbase einen Thread eröffnen, siehe hier: GTX570M teildefekt ? Sporadische Freezes  - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## dugbork (3. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Das probier ich mal aus. Wobei ich nicht glaube das es was bringt, da die freezes auch da sind wenn die nvidia deaktiviert ist und nur auf der intel graphics garbeitet wird. Aber probieren werd ichs trozdem mal


----------



## iTzZent (3. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Ich kann da nur aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen. Optimus unterstützt mein Notebook leider nicht... daher ist die GTX670M bei mir immer aktiv.

Die Freezes liegen aber defintiv an der Nvidia Karte, denn mit dem Problem stehen wir nicht alleine da... siehe die Antworten im meinem Thread von Computerbase.


----------



## dugbork (3. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Also an der Nvidia Karte liegt es definitiv nicht. Beim spielen hab ich keinerlei Probleme. Auch wenn ich sie im normalen betrieb aktiviere und die Intel Graphics nicht läuft, hab ich keinerlei freezes mehr. von dem her denk ich das es an der Intel Graphics liegt.


----------



## iTzZent (3. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Soweit ich weiss, ist die Intel Karte automatisch aktiv, dank Optimus, wenn keine Leistung benötigt wird. 

Achja, hast du Windows 8.1 ? Denn damit haben einige User noch Probleme mit der Intel... Habe da schon einiges gelesen... aber die meisten haben direkte Bluescreens.


----------



## dugbork (3. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

jo hab 8.1. ich glaub ich hab den fehler gefunden. Es lag glaube ich an FireFox. Seit ich den deinstalliert habe, weil dort die freezes extrem häufig (jede minute) auftraten, habe ich keine probleme mehr. sehr komisch. aber bin froh das das problem jetzt weg ist.


----------



## iTzZent (4. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Ja, bei mir traten sie auch häufiger im Firefox auf. Der ist nun aber immernoch drauf, habe aber halt die HDMI Soundkarte deaktiviert, da das Notebook eh selten am HDMI hängt  Seit dem gibt es keine Probleme mehr. Ich habe allerdings auch noch Windows 7 Ultimate drauf... kann mit Windows 8.1 nichts anfangen, einfach nur ein nerviges OS


----------



## dugbork (5. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

welche ist denn die hdmi karte?


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Mhm, hoffentlich hast du das Problem so beseitigen können. Glaub aber nicht das es am Laptop lag sondern eher an der Software. Hab den V5-573g ebenfalls und nutze Chrome. Keine Probleme hier (:


----------



## dugbork (5. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Leider ist das Problem doch nicht weg. Heute sind die hänger wieder gekommen. Leider. Werd es warscheinlich gegen ein neues umtauschen. Vielleicht ist es ein Hardware defekt oder so.

//Edit: Kann ich auf den Laptop eigentlich auch ein komplett frisches windows 8 drauf machen? ohne die ganzen vorinstallierten acer apps?


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Die lahme Western Digital Festplatte könnte verantwortlich für die Hänger sein, deren Notebook-Platten haben nämlich ein sehr agressives Power Management.
Besorg dir mal CrystalDiskInfo und schalte APM und AAM komplett aus.


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Also wenn das bei der Festplatte üblich wäre, hätte das Problem jeder Nutzer. Also muss es wenn dann ein Defekt sein. Ich hab es defintiv nicht, aber ich hab mir das Notebook auch ohne OS bestellt weil ich Windows 8 über die Uni gratis bekommen hab.


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Entweder das System via Recovery wiederherstellen oder komplett neu mit einer Win 8 RTM aufsetzen.

Letzteres ist zu empfehlen, um sämtliche unerwünschte Software und Apps zu entsorgen.

Alternativ gleich mit Win 8.1 neu aufsetzen.

Ein Hardwaredefekt scheint das nach der Beschreibung nicht zu sein.


----------



## suzukini (6. November 2013)

Hey, wie.ich.sehe hast du genau das laptop  welches ich mir kaufen will. Bei diesem fehper.kann ich dir leider nicht weierhpelfen aber ich hab selbspt paar fragpen an dich.
Bis auf dieses aufhängen, wie läuft es? is das display schön, wir stark is die wärmeentwicklung, akkulauzeit. Läuft es flüssig, empfielst du es.mir als langzeit investition? will es noch ins studium mit reinnehmen. Bin jetzt in der 11. klasse. 
Also deine ganz ehrliche meinung. Den bevor ich jetzt die katze im sack kaufe will ich mich lieber.informieren. und dass.jemand exakt das.selbe notebook hat welches ich mir.kaufen will kommt sehr gelrgen.
Sorry für die bieleen fehler, bin mit dem handy unterwegs und meine finger sind sehr patischig und plump


----------



## loller7 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Hey, hab das selber Notebook ebenfalls seit einiger Zeit für mein Studium gekauft und bin sehr begeistert. Für den Preis bietet das sehr viel:

Display ist überragend und schlägt alles was ich bisher bei Notebooks sehen konnte. Sehr schöne Farben, sehr blickwinkelstabil und sehr scharf in FHD. 
i5 CPU + GT 750M ermöglichen das Zocken von aktuellen Games in einem gewissem Rahmen, was ebenfalls für etwas mehr als 600 Euro sehr gut ist. 
Batterie hält dank aktueller CPU-Generation lange und eignet sich somit auch für die Uni. 
Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung: An der Tastatur wird dünnes Aluminium verwendet (nicht so schön dick wie bei Apple, aber immernoch ein gutes Feeling). Der Deckel ist aus Plastik in Alu-Optik, das spart Gewicht und Kosten, fühlt sich aber nicht so toll an, stört mich weiter aber nicht. Die Unterseite ist aus 0815 schwarzem Plastik.
Beleuchtete Tastatur und Multtouch Trackpad sind auch mit dabei.  Aber auch nicht so toll wie bei Apple. Das ist bei dem Preisunterschied aber auch zu erwarten.

Wenn du noch fragen hast, nur zu.


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Das kann ich alles bestätigen, im Prinzip ist mein Acer V7-582PG bis auf den i7 und Touchscreen baugleich mit obigem Aver V5-573g.

Nachdem ich am Wochenende Windows 8.1 Pro komplett neu und frisch installiert hatte, rennt das Teil jetzt nochmals ein Ecke besser.


----------



## loller7 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Kleiner Nachtrag: 
Normalerweise kostet auch so ein Ultrabook Design etwas mehr. Und obwohl es kein Ultrabook ist (nicht dünn genug) sieht es sehr nach einem aus. 

Und übrigens: Das v5 gibts auch mit i7 (;


----------



## dugbork (6. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

@Suzukini: Ist echt Top. Loller7 hat es ja schon sehr toll beschrieben. Ich hab es mit dem i7 Prozessor und bin (bis auf die kleinen hänger) sehr zufrieden.

b2t: Also ich probier jetzt mal ne neuinstallation aus, vielleicht auch mal mit win 7. win 8 ist nicht so mein ding. Da gibts ja keine probleme mit dem installieren oder? hatte mal im internet gelesen das acer manchmal die installation von anderen betriebsystemem sperrt irgendwie. stimmt das?

/edit: Wo kann ich mir das richtige win 8 runterladen? wurde immer zur enterprise version geleitet. oder ist das die richtige?


----------



## suzukini (6. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

okay danke sehr, noch eine frage. wenn ich es aufm schos habe und zocke, wird es dann sehr heiß? Ich drehe auch alle einstellungen auf min. bin keine grafikhure und so schlecht wie meine Augen sind hab ich mir schon immer eingebildet, dass zwischen garkein AA, 1x AA und 16x AA kein unterschied besteht. okay ich schweife ab. einfach, wird es beim "zocken" von games heiß? (world of tank, battlefield bc 2, minecraft, stronghold crusader DDDDD )


----------



## Speed4Fun (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*



dugbork schrieb:


> ...Also ich probier jetzt mal ne neuinstallation aus, vielleicht auch mal mit win 7. win 8 ist nicht so mein ding. Da gibts ja keine probleme mit dem installieren oder? hatte mal im internet gelesen das acer manchmal die installation von anderen betriebsystemem sperrt irgendwie. stimmt das?
> 
> /edit: Wo kann ich mir das richtige win 8 runterladen? wurde immer zur enterprise version geleitet. oder ist das die richtige?


 
Nein, Acer sperrt die Installation anderer Betriebssysteme nicht. Eventuell muss die Secure-Boot Option im UEFI-BIOS deaktiviert werden.

Normalerweise werden die Acer V3/V5/V7 mit Windows 8 Core x64 ausgeliefert, es gibt auch Versionen ohne Betriebssystem. Die Enterprise wird nicht angeboten.

Wer im Besitz eines Win 8 Pro Keys ist, kann natürlich seine Core Version zur Pro Version upgraden oder mit der Pro Version komplett neu installieren (empfehlenswert).

Auf jeden Fall bietet sich die komplette und frische Neuinstallation von Windows 8.1 an, was natürlich besser ist als ein Update aus dem Store.

Die genaue und legale Vorgehensweise zur Installation von Windows 8 (Core oder Pro) habe ich in diesem Beitrag gepostet:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...st-sich-nicht-installieren-3.html#post5830159

Null Problemo.


----------



## iTzZent (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Ich habe diese Anleitung hier verfolgt: Windows 8.1 ohne vorheriges Windows 8.0 installieren » WinTotal.de mit vorhandenem Windows 8 Key. Deinen Key kannst du mit LicenseCrawler - Download - CHIP Online auslesen.

Damit kann man auch mit seinem Core Key problemlos Windows 8.1 installieren.


----------



## Speed4Fun (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Schon beim Schreiben meines obigen Posts war mir irgendwie klar, dass jemand denken würde, man könne nur die Pro-Version auf diese Art neu installieren. 

Übrigens kann man mit dem LicenseCrawler nur den Key aus einer installierten Windows Version auslesen, nicht aus dem UEFI-BIOS.

Wer also kein laufendes System mehr hat, kann mit diesem Tool keinen Key extrahieren.

Und meine Installationsbeschreibung deckt sich im Kern mit dem Artikel aus WinTotal/Chip/Usw, fasst für die Zaghaften die wesentlichen Punkte aber stark zusammen.


----------



## dugbork (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

Danke für eure hilfe  werde dann mal am wochendende wenn ich zeit hab eine neuinstaallation machen. ohne die ganzen acer apps und co..
hab mir den licensecrawler mal runtergeladen und mal gestartet. Welche serial ist die richtige? der hat ganz viele gefunden.


----------



## iTzZent (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion 

Da drunter steht denn auch noch Windows 8 als Produktname.

Da steht er bei Windows 7, Windows 8 habe ich gestern gerade wieder runtergeschmissen  Einfach nur unnütz dieses Betriebssystem...


----------



## Speed4Fun (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*



iTzZent schrieb:


> ...Da steht er bei Windows 7, Windows 8 habe ich gestern gerade wieder runtergeschmissen  Einfach nur unnütz dieses Betriebssystem...


 
Na ja, bei der aktuellen Geräteklasse werden die Ressourcen mit Windows 8(.1) wesentlich besser genutzt.

Aber das ist eine neverending story...


----------



## dugbork (14. November 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-573G hängt sich ständig kurz auf und läuft dann normal weiter*

versuche zurzeit verzweifelt meinen Laptop irgendwie neu zu installieren. es geht weder vom USB stick bzw. festplatte noch von meinem USB CD/DVD Laufwerk. und die aAcer Werkseinstellungen Funktion, funktioniert auch nicht. da kommt immer das eine Partition fehlt. wie bekomme ich meinen Laptop jetzt wieder auf "null"???

/Edit: Also hab es jetzt umgetauscht gegen ein neues Gerät. Das lief aber leider auch nicht gut. Nach Windows Updates und Treiber Installationen bekam ich dauernd Bluescreens. Nicht einmal die Wiederherstellungsfunktionen gingen mehr. Immer Bluescreen. Hab es jetzt gegen eine andere Marke (Lenovo) getauscht und bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach nur Pech mit den Geräten, wer weis. Aber Acer wird mir so schnell nicht mehr ins haus kommen. Ich danke euch aufjedenfall für eure Hilfe und eure Tipps 


mfg
dugbork


----------

